# What size are your cheeks?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Just curious


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

They're the widest part of my face, so i guess large.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

About average I'd say. I've never measured before, though.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Fat asF


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

We are talking about face cheeks right?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Face or Butt Cheeks? :con


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

How does one measure? What classifies as large or average?


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

The heavens are not on my side with this one.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

My cheeks are amazing, as a child i was entered into the 'Cheekie Chappie' all-England competition for best cheeks. I managed 6th in the regional heats and just missed out on the nationals...but still, in our culture where cheeks are greatly prized I am locally revered


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

They're chubby. At times it looks like I'm smuggling nuts or cotton balls in there.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My butt cheeks are bony but smooth and creamy.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Which set of cheeks are we talking about? Either way, my vote remains the same (says someone whose face resembles that of chipmunk).


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Mines are an A cup. Or a normal sized balaclava.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I have chubby cheeks and I hate it!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

a size 9


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kinda medium, but perky and firm. I kinda have a girl butt it seems.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess they're average...? But I don't really know how to tell.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

equiiaddict said:


> I guess they're average...? But I don't really know how to tell.


If you're talking about behind, let me have a look for you :b


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

small?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I have chubby cheeks. :c We are talking about face cheeks right?


----------

